# TAP catheters and Fascia Iliaca Catheters



## SSpoors (Oct 14, 2011)

We are doing numerus TAP blocks and FICB's (Fascia Iliaca blocks), and now our docs are also placing catheters for the same.  Anyone else have experience in coding these?  I am unable to find an appropriate code.  We use 64421 for the TAP blocks and 64450 Other Peripheral for the FICB.  Thanks !


----------

